# Anti Freeze OK to use in sprayer?



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I use RV antifreeze in my pressure washer when I store it for the winter.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Regular automotive anti-freeze might have additives that will not be compatible with the high-precision parts of a paint sprayer.

SirWired


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I also thought about the RV antifreeze, my concern there was that it would not have the anti corrosion additives found in automotive antifreeze.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> it would not have the anti corrosion additives found in automotive antifreeze.


Why would corrosion be a problem if it is stored clean with no oxidizers? Maybe it's just something I've never come across and thought about.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

You need to be very cautious with standard automotive anti-freeze. It is lethal if ingested, even small amounts. Animals like the taste typically and will willingly drink it.

Kids too.

I would suggest following the manufacturers recommendations, whatever they are.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

downunder said:


> Why would corrosion be a problem if it is stored clean with no oxidizers? Maybe it's just something I've never come across and thought about.


 
Maybe it wouldn't be, I don't know. I guess that was one of the reasons for me posting the question. I have heard you shouldn't store them with just water in them; maybe that is because of the freezing issue. I always thought there was a corrosion concern also. 

My directions say if I use an oil based product it is OK to store the unit with mineral spirits in it. It does state for long term storage to use pump armor.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

nap said:


> You need to be very cautious with standard automotive anti-freeze. It is lethal if ingested, even small amounts. Animals like the taste typically and will willingly drink it.
> 
> Kids too.
> 
> I would suggest following the manufacturers recommendations, whatever they are.


I am well aware of the dangers of automotive anti-freeze. But then again just about anything I put through the sprayer is considered a hazards material and needs to be disposed of properly.

I am fortunate I live only a few miles from a site were I can drop off my hazardous waste for free. (Not sure if it is sponsored by the state or county)

Following the manufacturers recommendation is usually always a good idea; however sometimes there are cheaper ways that are just as effective. AKA "more than one way to skin a cat" if your old enough to remember that phrase.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

downunder said:


> I use RV antifreeze in my pressure washer when I store it for the winter.


Yep, I also have a pressure washer and that is what made me think of using the anti-freeze in my sprayer. 

I would think a pressure washer pump would be more susceptible to damage from additives than a paint sprayer. :huh:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with the mineral spirits, after reading the ingredients on pump armour when it first came out. They took that label off, real quick. Been using it for over 15 years in my Magnum sprayer. Just spray your latex in waste first, to clean the lines. It leaves quarter sized paint bubbles on the wall over a 4' square area, otherwise(don't ask). Be safe, GBAR


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

That sounds good, I think I will just use mineral spirits. That is what I have in it currently since I used an oil base primer to spray my daughter and son in laws ceiling.

Thanks to everyone for their input. :thumbsup:


----------

